# Aquascaping Juwel Trigon 190 Corner Tank



## alginonuk (26 Jan 2012)

Hi

What style of aquascaping is best suited to a corner tank (Juwel Trigon 190), I haven't been too impressed with the examples I have found online. I'm interested to see how people would tackle this, especially Juri.

I've been reading the CAU webpage after finding a link on this webpage

http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?op...d=18&Itemid=40

As a side question I am going to get a Dennerle Nano Cube 60L as a starting project just to get into aquascaping. I was planning on doing a Triangle Mound. Are there any other forms that would really work with the Cube. Again Juri I saw a Nano Cube you did on a nother post that looked very good, think it was more of a mound.

Thanks
James


----------



## jalexst (30 Jan 2012)

No replies??

There must be a few trigons out there...

Heres some pics of mine I have been avoiding posting for so long since I am a begginer and it's my first propper go, i'm no expert, still got some gaps to fill too, and certainly no photographer so apologies for the picture quality... excuses excuses.  






needs a trim too...





Also heres a vid I found on you tube ages ago, Posted it once before on here, but here it is..


----------



## Kay G (12 Jun 2016)

So pretty! What lighting are you using?


----------



## rebel (14 Jun 2016)

I think it's a lovely tank! Well done!!


----------



## Aqua360 (15 Jun 2016)

this is my 350 re-scaped in the last week or so, may or may not be to your taste. I find that the corner tanks benefit from a sloped substrate, either up to the back or over to one side; otherwise it looks flat and awkward if just kept to the same level.

Also, it's very difficult to get away from a centre bit of attention in these tanks; I opted to go for manzanita reaching out from the back, as i felt it worked and couldn't envisage another way of doing it.

Anyway I hope my picture either helps to inspire for or against the type of aqauscape you go for  all plants in mine are anubias, java, and amazon sword; as the difficulty in reaching parts of the tank, ruled out the more delicate plant types deserving of trimming etc


----------



## Chrispowell (15 Jun 2016)

Looks very lush! Plants are loving that light!


----------

